# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νεοσσοί περιστεράκια χωρίς μαμά

## katerina77a

Καλησπέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά,

Χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας, στο μπαλκόνι μου υπάρχουν δύο περιστεράκια χωρίς μανούλα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!

Για να το πάρω από την αρχή, πριν από δύο εβδομάδες συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχουν γεννηθεί δύο περιστεράκια σε μία γλαστρούλα μου, πίσω από ένα μεγαλύτερο φυτό που έχω. Σκέφτηκα ότι η μητέρα φύση κάτι θα ξέρει, θα μεγαλώσουν και θα φύγουν. Δεν ασχολήθηκα ιδιαίτερα, έβλεπα και τη μανούλα τους να τα φροντίζει οπότε θεώρησα σωστό να μην παρέμβω και να αφήσω τη φύση να κάνει τη δουλειά της. 
Σήμερα όμως βρήκα τη μανούλα νεκρή παραδίπλα τους και ΦΡΙΚΑΡΑ!!!  Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, δεν έχω ιδέα από φροντίδα ζώων αλλά τα λυπάμαι, δεν θέλω να πάθουν κάτι. 

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κατερίνα χρόνια πολλά , θα πάρεις  τα πουλάκια και θα τα δώσεις σε κάποιον που ξέρει , ένα περιστέρα  . Εάν δεν υπάρχει εκεί κοντά κάποιος θα βάλεις λίγο χλιαρό νεράκι και θα βρέξεις λίγο ψωμί να γίνει πολτός μετά θα βρείς κάποιο τρόπο να τους ρίξεις στο στόμα . Αύριο που θα ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά πάρε λίγο φύραμα και κάνε το ίδιο . Εγώ έχω ένα δοχείο από μουστάρδα με μύτη βάζω μέσα αυτό τον υγρό χυλό και το πατάω άως να γεμίσει η γούσα τους . Προσοχή όχι με την μία δύο τρεις φορές . Αργότερα βάλε σιμιγδάλι , σπάσε στάρι κλπ. εάν είναι αρκετά μεγαλούτσικα , θα το καταλάβεις όταν είναι σχηματισμένα  τα φτερά τους , σπάζε σε ένα γουδί - μπλέντερ σιτάρι , καλαμπόκι , βάζε και τροφή ωδικών και κάνε το ίδιο . Θέλει δύο τρεις φορές την ημέρα. Προσοχή να είναι αρκετά νερουλό επειδή σπουδαιότερο είναι να μην αφυδατωθούν παρά να πεινάνε . Η πρώτη - δεύτερη φορά είναι , μετά τρώνε σφαίρα. Καλή δύναμη .

----------


## katerina77a

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για την απάντηση. 
Update σημερινο: Παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει ένα περιστέρι που ασχολείται με αυτά τα δύο μικρά. Δηλαδή, χτες το βράδυ κοιμήθηκε κοντά τους,σαν να τα παρακολουθούσε,  δε ξέρω αν μπήκε στη γλάστρα μαζί τους. Και σήμερα περπατούσε στο μπαλκόνι και τα μικρά φώναζαν όπως όταν ερχόταν η μαμά τους. 
Τα μικρά είναι γενικά ήσυχα. Κάνουν φασαρία μόνο όταν βλέπουν αυτό το περιστέρι, σαν να περιμένουν φαγητό, προσπαθώ να παρακολουθήσω αλλά φεύγει όταν με αντιλαμβάνεται. 
Λες να είναι συγγενής τους; (...μακάρι το περιστέρι που πέθανε να μην ήταν η μαμά τους και η μανούλα τους να ζει, τι να πω... μοιάζουν και μεταξύ τους...)
Επίσης, φαίνονται να είναι καλά. Εγώ προσπαθώ να τα ταΐσω αλλά δυσκολεύομαι...
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν τα ταΐζει αλλά δε ξέρω τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω..
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι,
Κ.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κατερίνα στα περιστέρια ταΐζουν και τα δύο πουλιά . Μάλιστα τις πρώτες τέσσερις - πέντε μέρες ταΐζει ο αρσενικός . Για να τα βοηθήσεις βάλε λίγο τριμμένο ψωμί΄ι και στάρι εκεί κοντά , ώστε να μην κουράζεται το πουλί αφού έμεινε μόνο στην αναζήτηση τροφής . Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## katerina77a

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη για τη βοήθεια. 
Εχω βάλει ψωμάκι και βρώμη, τα μικρά φαινονται οκ προς το παρον.
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι,
Κ.

----------

